# St. Pancras Hotel - London - July 2011



## Derelict-UK (Jul 21, 2011)

On the 13th of July 2011 I was invited to attend St. Pancras Hotel, only just recently refurbished from it's derelict state and at one point it was earmarked for demolition!!

The reason for my visit was to meet nearly 100 of my relatives, the majority of whom I have never met but one thing we all have in common is we are all members of the Scott (Gilbert) family and on the 13th of July, it was Sir George Gilbert Scott's 200th Birthday.

Sir George designed the St Pancras Hotel in London towards the end of his career but it is by far one of the most grandest in his 600+ listed creations.

The renovation has put life back into the buildings interior, I never got to visit it in it's derelict state, but my mother said that only the ceiling and a couple of wall murals existed in it's previous unused life (Parent UE FTW).


You can organise visits to the hotel for a guided tour, photographs are welcome. I went for a wander on my own, past the MI5 style security guards to the upper floors that are usually guarded as they are ruddy expensive apartments (up to £10m).

Here is the Scott family photograph on the 'Spice Girls' staircase (I am next to the light to the right of the image, with the black and grey striped tie) The gentleman in the wheel chair on the left is Sir Giles Gilbert Scott's son...






Image Copyrighted to The Royal Institute of British Architects 
​

All my images were with my compact with no tripod, so sometimes I had to bump the ISO up to compensate.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12. 





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.







*D-UK*


----------



## MD (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats excellent 
the pictures are great cheers


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 21, 2011)

What beautiful pictures of an amazing place. 
I was only looking for photos of this place the other day


----------



## RichardH (Jul 21, 2011)

They should be asking you for permission to use these photos as marketing material. They're fantastic.

We're going to London to do "Tourists from the Provinces" things for a couple of days next month. I don't like London particularly, and during negotiations one of the concessions I obtained was that we stay here. I'm looking forward to sashaying down the grand staircase on the way to pre-dinner cocktails, although, in the interests of propriety (and because I have a rather bushy black beard), I won't do it in a frock.


----------



## MeriDuque (Jul 21, 2011)

Not derelict but utterly amazing! Thanks. 

I'd love to see the before version


----------



## krela (Jul 21, 2011)

RichardH said:


> We're going to London to do "Tourists from the Provinces" things for a couple of days next month. I don't like London particularly, and during negotiations one of the concessions I obtained was that we stay here. I'm looking forward to sashaying down the grand staircase on the way to pre-dinner cocktails, although, in the interests of propriety (and because I have a rather bushy black beard), I won't do it in a frock.



Major jealousy. I hope you have a great stay.



MeriDuque said:


> Not derelict but utterly amazing! Thanks.
> 
> I'd love to see the before version



I thought the same, but damn it's such an amazing building who cares? lol.

I've always thought the St Pancras complex is one of the best looking buildings in London, and finally they've given it the restoration it deserves.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 21, 2011)

Really stunning photos!

The place looks amazing!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 21, 2011)

RichardH said:


> They should be asking you for permission to use these photos as marketing material. They're fantastic.
> 
> We're going to London to do "Tourists from the Provinces" things for a couple of days next month. I don't like London particularly, and during negotiations one of the concessions I obtained was that we stay here. I'm looking forward to sashaying down the grand staircase on the way to pre-dinner cocktails, although, in the interests of propriety (and because I have a rather bushy black beard), I won't do it in a frock.



Your going to have a great stay, the hotel is Grand to say the least!




krela said:


> I've always thought the St Pancras complex is one of the best looking buildings in London, and finally they've given it the restoration it deserves.



Originally the company (individual) who started to renovate the complex only had the contract to do the upper 2 floors for the apartments, but soon he got the addiction and ended up doing the whole thing! It is amazing when you listen to the owner about his love for the building and his appreciation for the architect. He said they would not have been able to finance the project without building the apartments, so for once in UE I am happy that apartments were built!!


----------



## scribble (Jul 21, 2011)

Spectacular photos. I think I'd like to live there. I could do the stairs in a frock. Open to offers!


----------



## djrich (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic photos, I could look at 17,18 and 19 all day! Thanks!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 21, 2011)

No. 19 has been edited, in the middle was a metal hook that was rescued at the last hour by the on site historian (who does the tours today) as it was placed in the skip for disposal.

He got it back into place and is hoping to get a chandelier made as a replica to the one that once hung there.

Here is the metal hook (at the middle of the top balcony)...







You can just see the old chandelier in this image (which is not my image) in its former derelict days...


----------



## kathyms (Jul 21, 2011)

*oh wow*

now that is a fantastic place, you have done a brilliant job there thank you. To see the last pic how it was makes us realise how much work has been done. well done mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone else want to see it really, really derelict?! 
Absolutely amazing building, I've missed many a train because I'm perving at it. 

The royal suite is only £70,000 per week, but doesn't include breakfast.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 21, 2011)

*yes*

yes, i was just googleing it as it was. What an explore that would have been. lived in only by tramps rats and bats quote.


----------



## DARREN138 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so glad that someone has finally seen sense to restore what is Arguably the Finest building in Britain. On so many occasions in the past I have stood and stared and thought what a shocking waste of architecture to leave such a magnificent building empty for so long.
I think this and Battersea power station are my two favourite buildings ever and these magnificent photos really do the place justice!!


----------



## RichardH (Jul 21, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> The royal suite is only £70,000 per week, but doesn't include breakfast.



I'm pretty certain that we've not booked this one. The lack of breakfast is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

This has got to be the most beautiful interior I've ever seen. I really, really want a starry ceiling like that. 
Great photos, D. Cheers for posting. 



MeriDuque said:


> I'd love to see the before version


There you go! 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8237[/ame]




RichardH said:


> ...in the interests of propriety (and because I have a rather bushy black beard), I won't do it in a frock.


Oh go on...you know you want to.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooooo got a bit of a excited shudder up the spine when i viewed them.....gorgeous staircase....


----------



## GE066 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, amazing to think you have a connection to the designer of that place, as well as Battersea Power Station (GG Scott). So what have you designed, do tell? 

19 has to be one of the sexiest shots ever of a set of stairs, and designed by your relative. Bonkers. The last time I saw those stairs was when I was squeezing through the masses of scaffold that was there, and touching the coats of arms at the top of the ceiling in pic 18. However renovation was in full effect when we got there, and most stuff was covered in wood and hidden away. Before that I saw them pre-renovation on an open house weekend tour.

I wouldn't say it was ever 'derelict' though, it's always been kept in good nick, just not used and in need of a dusting.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 22, 2011)

Well done with that compact...who needs a dslr


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jul 22, 2011)

It looks amazing!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 22, 2011)

GE066 said:


> Wow, amazing to think you have a connection to the designer of that place, as well as Battersea Power Station (GG Scott). So what have you designed, do tell?
> 
> 19 has to be one of the sexiest shots ever of a set of stairs, and designed by your relative. Bonkers. The last time I saw those stairs was when I was squeezing through the masses of scaffold that was there, and touching the coats of arms at the top of the ceiling in pic 18. However renovation was in full effect when we got there, and most stuff was covered in wood and hidden away. Before that I saw them pre-renovation on an open house weekend tour.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was ever 'derelict' though, it's always been kept in good nick, just not used and in need of a dusting.



I have designed and built a pine sledge (with steel frame) for my GCSE's in the year 2000. 

I got a C for it too


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah - brilliant photos D_UK. When it was derelict, I often used to just stand staring at it while I was waiting for trains back to the East Midlands. It was as you say, literally a hairs breadth from demolition (and I seem to remember signs going up to that effect at one point in the early 90s) A fantastic building.
GDZ


----------



## RichardH (Aug 28, 2011)

krela said:


> Major jealousy. I hope you have a great stay.



I have been, and I have returned. All I can say is, wow.

:swoon:

Oh, and it seems that I'm also getting civil partnered some time next year. My goodness me.

:swoon:


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oooh congratulations RichardH


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 28, 2011)

yeh remember the refurbishment when we e3where exploring in London last year,looking at the place but where on a tight schedule and not enough time to stop and have a mooch very nice pictures mate they did a grand job of the refurbishment


----------



## RichardH (Aug 29, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Oooh congratulations RichardH



Ta muchly Janey68. The whole operation was deftly planned and executed by the Delight of my Twilight Years, and I'm still a little stunned. _*giggles*_

Heartily recommend St Pancras Hotel too. Really and truly splendid in every detail. They've managed to create a spectacular modern hotel which complements and accentuates the glories of the building's past. This is how buildings of a bygone era *should* be re-used. Anyone contemplating the conversion of, for example, a Victorian hospital should be obliged to spend several weeks looking at the Renaissance and discussing the project with its architects, and should have to pass an examination in same, before being allowed to so much as sketch their own plans on a napkin.

I'll stop before I start foaming at the mouth.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 6, 2011)

very good report mate i was even sad enough to watch the spice girls video lol


----------



## danglen (Sep 18, 2011)

spectacular pics, just amazing


----------



## scribble (Sep 18, 2011)

I need to go and live there. I could dedicate the rest of my life to taking tea and wandering up and down staircases and passages. I could be the ghost of St Pancras.


----------



## Tizzme (Oct 12, 2011)

Fantastic report and an absolutely stunning building


----------

